# Maj. Kenneth Bourland



## DA SWO (Feb 10, 2010)

From the AF Website:

RIP. 

2/9/2010 - WASHINGTON (AFNS) -- Maj. Kenneth Bourland's remains were found Feb. 7 at the Hotel Montana in Port-au-Prince, Haiti, more than three weeks after the hotel collapsed following the 7.0 earthquake Jan. 12.

Major Bourland, 37, of Birmingham, Ala., was assigned to U.S. Southern Command, headquartered in Miami, and had traveled to Haiti on official business the day of the earthquake.

He had been selected for promotion to lieutenant colonel in June 2009. Action is pending on a posthumous promotion to lieutenant colonel.

From Military.com

A search team on Sunday found the body of the Air Force major killed in Haiti after his hotel collapsed during the 7.0 magnitude earthquake, his family said.

Maj. Ken Bourland had not been heard from since the Jan. 12 earthquake after he sent an e-mail to his wife from his hotel room minutes before it hit. He and six other members of U.S. Southern Command had flown to Haiti on the day of the earthquake to attend a disaster relief conference.

Bourland’s body was found under the rubble of Hotel Montana, the collapsed five-story hotel where he and his colleagues had stayed. The others in the Southern Command team, including deputy director Lt. Gen. Ken Keen, suffered only minor injuries.

A career UH-1 Huey pilot and the Caribbean desk officer at the command’s headquarters in Miami, Bourland’s body was returned to the United States on Monday morning. His family traveled from Florida to Dover Air Force Base, Del., to watch an Air Force carry team complete the dignified transfer of his remains.

Bourland’s family held out hope even 15 days after he went missing, wife Peggy said. Each story of an earthquake survivor helped the family hold out hope until Air Force officers told the family that Bourland’s body had been found.

Bourland leaves behind his wife, two sons — Carley, 3, and Andrew, 16 months — and his stepson Chance, 14.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 10, 2010)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 10, 2010)

R.I.P. sir.

F.M.


----------



## car (Feb 10, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## tova (Feb 10, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 10, 2010)

"Attending a disaster relief conference"   


Rest easy Major Bourland.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## QC (Feb 10, 2010)

Boy, when your numbers up, it's up. R.I.P sir


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 10, 2010)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 10, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Major.  My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 10, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> "Attending a disaster relief conference"
> 
> 
> Rest easy Major Bourland.  Thank you for your service.


 
Who holds a conference in Haiti?

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 10, 2010)

RIP Brother.....

I've stayed in the hotel that he was in. VERY upscale and at the 'top' of the hill....hard to believe it's rubble now.

I can see attending a disaster conference in Haiti as Haiti has been a disaster long before Aristide got booted...ie....

See Papa Doc and the Duvalier entourage:

http://www.prevalhaiti.com/messages.php/4123


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace Major Bourland


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, Sir.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 12, 2010)

RIP and salute.


----------



## FNULNU (Feb 17, 2010)

RIP and blue skies Maj. Bourland.


----------



## JBS (Feb 25, 2010)

RIP, Sir.


----------



## amjonesbones@hotmail.com (Apr 2, 2010)

Another American Warrior passes.  God Speed!


----------

